# Software version in DSP1124p



## gtvben (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi, just received a new DSP1124p date code 0811. Will this work with edirol midi adaptor as is or will I have to update the software. I was hoping the unit would show me the software version on startup?
It would be nice to know before I go to the trouble of purchasing a midi adaptor if I chose to go this way. Not sure if this v1.3 software thing was solved many moons ago???


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I got mine from Amazon two weeks ago. It has 1.4 firmware and MIDI works fine.


----------



## gtvben (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks, sounds like I won't have a problem. Looks like REW using MIDI to set filters is the way to go, do you agree?


----------



## gtvben (Jan 8, 2009)

Also, how do you find what version software/firmware you have?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Instructions for checking firmware were posted in another thread discussing the MIDI problem with 1.3: Power up the unit while holding down the Filter Select button and read the Version # displayed


----------



## gtvben (Jan 8, 2009)

thankyou hjones.


----------

